# Rave reviews



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Recently purchaced a Letago from New Zealand and a Breakaway Cannon. Both are casting devices for surf spinning. The Letago fits on the right side of the rod above spool and is actuated with the right thumb. The Cannon fits under the rod above the spool and is actuated with the index finger. Both work flawlessly! Pain from casting heavey weights are a thing of the past. Makes me want to use my spinning gear again. Have more details for anyone interested.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome to the board...

I have heard good things about the cannon. thinking about getting one myself...

todd


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I may have to get one of those cannons as well. Do they have them at BPS?


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Had to search for three days for info on the net. BPS does not carry any casting aids. For the Letago go to Tackletactics,co.nz.For the Cannon go to Breakawayusa or call 361-949-8083. The cannon is well made from stainless and glass reinforced nylon. Price: $19.99. Two different ways of skinning the cat, both equally effective.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*try this site...*

anthony, bps may carry it. if not try this site, search under accessories.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*another great site that carries...*

a-man; this is another site that carries the Cannon. search under tackle.

http://hatterasjack.com/


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Warriors don't need no stinkin canon.  I'm sorry
I've seen them at the Sports Authority.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*olive branch...*

aero, there you go stirring it up after i offered the olive branch. these guys might to to obx with us next month. now i got to sleep with one eye open while i am down there with them. and you know hat80 don't play. 

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I said sorry, I would love to have them there. I want to become more involved with lures and I think one or most are knowledgable in that department.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Drum Bum",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Hey olive branch...*

Have you guys decided on a date in Feb.? pelican man. Hey Longcaster, Do you want to go to Hatteras, or are you still taking classes?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Hi "Larry",*

I start Spring Semester, 22 Jan 2004


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Have you thought about gripping the line in a similar fashion to that of a multiplier ??


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*genius..*

led's a genius. there seems to be no obstacle he can't overcome!

pelican. no date in feb. picked yet. i think anthony and possibly jason are considering making the trip too.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*breakaway has another devise*

its called the thumb button its similar to the letago only i think the thumb button was around first.they only cost 4 bucks hows that?take a look at it http://www.breakawayusa.com/pics/tb1.jpg


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

I bought a Cannon at the BPS in Charlotte , was $19.95. RDT in Buxton sells em for $27.95


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Delboy",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

